# cron to backup



## hostinfo (Nov 12, 2012)

Is this possible to make a cron job which will run for making daily based backup?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## arapaima (Nov 12, 2012)

I would recommend rsnapshot for smaller setups.


----------



## mamalos (Nov 13, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes.



 Guys, I am happily surprised!!! You are presenting a British-like sense of humour recently...

That's the spirit! Bravo!!


----------

